# 1903 PIERCE (One of a Few???)



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is My Lates Baby!  It's Not a Racycle, Not a Davis Built, Not an EveryDay Find!!!
It's a PIERCE!!!
Enjoy It!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2014)

Now that is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet bike you got there Carlitos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice!
Love those bikes, wish I had one. That suspension system on them are incredible! That stem is awesome as well!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Thanks Broo!*



fordmike65 said:


> Now that is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet bike you got there Carlitos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Broo!  I Know that You Know Your Bikes!!!!

*Now,,,Can You Find Me a Pierce Badge, and Sell Me the Corbin Hub???*

Have a Great Day!


----------



## sam (Aug 19, 2014)

nice--could we see a photo of the head badge?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't believe it has a Pierce badge on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wcben (Aug 19, 2014)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## filmonger (Aug 20, 2014)

Dam!!!!! That is just lovely!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Need a Badge!*



sam said:


> nice--could we see a photo of the head badge?




Sam, I Need a Badge!  That is a????

If You Find 1 LMK!  Must Be a Buffalo Built Badge!

Thanks for Looking!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Conclusion!!!*

Based on the Input, I have Come with the Conclusion that This Bike is;

"The ONLY Original Dual Suspension Chain Driven PIERCE Alive!!!!"


----------



## ZOO (Aug 29, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Based on the Input, I have Come with the Conclusion that This Bike is;
> 
> "The ONLY Original Dual Suspension Chain Driven PIERCE Alive!!!!"




Only? and Original??? LOL you must have been looking for a fork for a different bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58815-TOC-Fork-Like-This!!!-00&highlight=pierce+fork


----------



## Iverider (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmm.....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57459-1902-Pierce-Cushion-Frame-Special

Probably not the only one. And probably not one of two either. Just one of two posted on theCabe!

Nice bike anyhow!

Not as nicely built as an Iver, but nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Based on the Input, I have Come with the Conclusion that This Bike is;
> 
> "The ONLY Original Dual Suspension Chain Driven PIERCE Alive!!!!"




Dude! Statements like that invite ridicule. There are a lot more Pierces out there than you believe. Just enjoy the bike for what it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## okozzy (Aug 30, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Based on the Input, I have Come with the Conclusion that This Bike is;
> 
> "The ONLY Original Dual Suspension Chain Driven PIERCE Alive!!!!"




Things were starting to go so well...* DUDE *you just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

okozzy said:


> things were starting to go so well...* dude *you just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Ohh!!! No!!*



fordmike65 said:


>





Brooo,,,,,,I Thought You were on My Side!!!!

I Guessss Not!!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Bring Them On!!!*



Krautwaggen said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Nice bike anyhow!
> 
> Not as nicely built as an Iver, but nice





Honestly:

A PIERCE is WAY More Complete that Any Other TOC Bike (Ivers, Racycles, Cleveland, HD, etc)!

Sophistication, Innovation, Beauty, Quality, etc!!!!  For a TOC, It COVERS All the Bases!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's another one that resides in Northern Rhode Island.


----------



## Rhcap (Aug 31, 2014)

*Another one*

I have a 1901 Pierce also. There are lots of them out there. They are wonderful bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

What badge is on the bike now?
Looks cool, pics?


----------



## Wcben (Aug 31, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Honestly:
> 
> A PIERCE is WAY More Complete that Any Other TOC Bike (Ivers, Racycles, Cleveland, HD, etc)!
> 
> Sophistication, Innovation, Beauty, Quality, etc!!!!  For a TOC, It COVERS All the Bases!!!!




Sorry, statements like this are always open to argue, there was so much innovation going on, Beauty is always in the eye.... Quality can be easily compared, I'd like to ask for your definition of sophistication..... We are all biased..... You have a beautiful bike, there's nothing wrong with being proud of your bike (or the brand) as I am of mine....... 

Why can't we all just leave it as that "I LOVE MY BIKE!"  

(by the way, I do like your bike but, I LOVE MINE)!




My 1903 Racycle full suspension (cushion frame and single leaf spring fork), currently being restored, new Nickle and wooden drop style handle bars not shown:


----------



## filmonger (Sep 1, 2014)

Carlito's this is my fav Pierce - a 1910 chainless..... Next to yours of course!! In fact this is the bike that started my bicycle fever.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Cool!!!*



Wcben said:


> Sorry, statements like this are always open to argue, there was so much innovation going on, Beauty is always in the eye.... Quality can be easily compared, I'd like to ask for your definition of sophistication..... We are all biased..... You have a beautiful bike, there's nothing wrong with being proud of your bike (or the brand) as I am of mine.......
> 
> Why can't we all just leave it as that "I LOVE MY BIKE!"
> 
> (by the way, I do like your bike but, I LOVE MINE)!





Nicely Stated Brooo!!!  What Do You Ride???

As far As Sophistication is Concerned, Take a Look at a Aston Martin Vanquish car!!!!!
That is What a PIERCE Stands For!!!!!

Good Luck w Yours!


----------



## Wcben (Sep 1, 2014)

I edited my post above to show my 1903 Racycle cushion frame that's currently undergoing a full restoration, not shown are the rest of the new Nickle plating, Paint, Correct rims, Thor Racing hub and the wooden drop handlebars......

Carlitos, I understand the Vanquish, it is a beauty but, I like whats sitting outside, in my driveway, my 2002 Jaguar XKR a stock photo is attached as I can't get one right now;



flimonger, that Pierce is a beautiful bike, I was looking for those images earlier!


----------



## filmonger (Sep 1, 2014)

From an Irish perspective Pierce bicycles have an interesting background.... Not sure if they are related to the USA Pierce but Pierce bicycle works had an operation here in Wexford. Once the free Irish state was founded - Michael Collins did not particularly like his English built military bicycle and sought out  Pierce  built bicycles to replace the English bikes. Pierce had a shop here building bikes for the Irish market. They started to build bikes for the Irish military after his request. This did not last long - but I find it an interesting fact. I will see if I can find the building that used to make them and take a few photo's - I wish I had your bike. Long live Pierce! I will take an ( Dam spell check ) Aston Martin tooo - though I prefer the DB6


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Now,,,,You are Talking!!!*



filmonger said:


> From an Irish perspective Pierce bicycles have an interesting background.... Once the free Irish state was founded - Michael Collins did not particularly like his English built military bicycle and sought out  Pierce  built bicycles to replace the English bikes. Pierce had a shop here building bikes for the Irish market. They started to build bikes for the Irish military after his request. This did not last long - but I find it an interesting fact. I will see if I can find the building that used to make them and take a few photo's - I wish I had your bike. Long live Pierce! I will take an Austin Martin tooo - though I prefer the DB6
> 
> View attachment 167159





I Love Those Antique AUSTIN MARTINs Too!!!!!

Interesting Information on The PIERCEs, Learn Something Everyday!!!

Thanks!


----------



## filmonger (Sep 1, 2014)

Silly me..... guess the Irish Pierce is not related to the USA Pierce.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys I love the DB6, DB5, DB4.... But just a slight correction, there wasn't a collaboration between Austin and Martin.... You did have Austin Morris who did make some pretty cool cars and then there was/is Aston Martin who built incredible cars like the DB series, named after the gentleman who owned the company for some time, Sir David Brown.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 1, 2014)

*aghast*

just wow. Beauty.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 2, 2014)

carlitos,

Please post a closeup photo of the rear mono shock dustcover...it will either read Hygienic Cushion or Pierce Cushion.  Charles L. Travis, was the inventor of the Mono Shock, patented July 21, 1896. He later sold the patent to the Hygienic Wheel Company. George N. Pierce was one of the earliest adopter of the cushion bike and an advocate of the Hygienic Wheel Co., mono shock! 

G.Pierce later purchased the Sager double flex shock and transferred the patent and its manufacturing rights to the Hygienic Wheel Co., by this time he had acquired a controlling interest in the Hygienic Co. which now displayed his name on the dust covers of the Pierce cushioned shock bikes and other brand models.   







Interestingly, your bike is absent of another unique patent design from C.L. Travis, the suspension plate behind the bottom bracket. This was another key feature often seen on many of the deluxe mono shock models.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 2, 2014)

You are Correct - Hate my spell check......is your XK8 supercharged?



Wcben said:


> Hey guys I love the DB6, DB5, DB4.... But just a slight correction, there wasn't a collaboration between Austin and Martin.... You did have Austin Morris who did make some pretty cool cars and then there was/is Aston Martin who built incredible cars like the DB series, named after the gentleman who owned the company for some time, Sir David Brown.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, she is an XKR.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 2, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> carlitos,
> 
> Please post a closeup photo of the rear mono shock dustcover...it will either read Hygienic Cushion or Pierce Cushion.  Charles L. Travis, was the inventor of the Mono Shock, patented July 21, 1896. He later sold the patent to the Hygienic Wheel Company. George N. Pierce was one of the earliest adopter of the cushion bike and an advocate of the Hygienic Wheel Co., mono shock!
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fordsnake, 

The Dust Cover Does Says:  ,,, I Guess that the Plates were Not Reliables????

Thanks for the Info!![/QUOTE]

Not that I've seen a whole bunch of these I've never seen a broken one. Mine seems to do just fine riding. This is the same type of set-up used on the Flocycles and while I've seen quite a few broken frames on those never on the flat spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 3, 2014)

*shock  absorber name ?*

can you get toxic shock syndrome from riding a top one of these ?


----------



## Wcben (Sep 3, 2014)

On my cushion, it has dual springs, the outside (larger diameter) one is broken in five pieces!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Bad Pic!!!*

The Bike Rides Really Good, But Just TOOO Light Weight, I'm Used to Heavier Bikes;
I Think that the 1903 Morrow Coaster Hub Weighs More Than the Bike!!!
And, I Need to Change the Handlebars, TOOO Inclined for an Old Man!!!

A Bad Pic of the Shock Cover!!!!





I Just Pulled the Crank Assembly for Cleaning and Checking!!! 
I Forgot to Do It, and Started Riding It!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> The Bike Rides Really Good, But Just TOOO Light Weight, I'm Used to Heavier Bikes;
> I Think that the 1903 Morrow Coaster Hub Weighs More Than the Bike!!!
> And, I Need to Change the Handlebars, TOOO Inclined for an Old Man!!!
> 
> ...




Nice tool set there Carlitos...A big sledge hammer & Vice grips:eek:


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice tool set there Carlitos...A big sledge hammer & Vice grips:eek:




Awesome !


----------



## Iverider (Sep 3, 2014)

Your cameras focus is definitely screwy. The stuff in the background is in focus and the foreground is not. 

Maybe try holding the button down halfway for a little longer and putting what you want to be in focus at center frame. 

It's uncanny that most of your photos inside are blurry, but low light is tough with point and shoot or cell cameras.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Macro*

if your camera has macro feature use it for your closeups..


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Yes!!!!*



tommydale1950 said:


> if your camera has macro feature use it for your closeups..




Thanks Everyone,,,But, I Just Can't Take Good Pictures!!!! 

Focus on the First Few Pics and What's on Focus!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Sep 3, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Thanks Everyone,,,But, I Just Can't Take Good Pictures!!!!
> 
> Focus on the First Few Pics and What's on Focus!!!!




I you have a shop light that could help for indoor. I think you should attempt another on the rear shock so we can see it. There's not a good excuse for posting blurry pics. Don't take the easy way out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> carlitos,
> 
> Please post a closeup photo of the rear mono shock dustcover...it will either read Hygienic Cushion or Pierce Cushion.  Charles L. Travis, was the inventor of the Mono Shock, patented July 21, 1896. He later sold the patent to the Hygienic Wheel Company. George N. Pierce was one of the earliest adopter of the cushion bike and an advocate of the Hygienic Wheel Co., mono shock!
> 
> ...





Carlton,
     The second pic you posted of the shock dust cover is on my bike which is an '02 model. Here is a pic of the spring between the bottom bracket and the chain stays. Because my bike has this spring and the spring fork I believe I can positively date it to 1902. Carlitos' bike has the articulated bottom bracket whereby the chain stays are attached to the bottom bracket via a rotating assembly. Maybe he can get us a better pic! V/r Shawn


----------



## okozzy (Sep 3, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Thanks Everyone,,,But, I Just Can't Take Good Pictures!!!!
> 
> Focus on the First Few Pics and What's on Focus!!!!




Why don't you send us name and model of your camera and maybe we can help you figure out your camera.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 3, 2014)

Shawn...yeah I knew that was your cushion dust-cover...the "Pierce"stamping is one of the earliest I've seen. Here are pics of my pre-1900 Lozier Cycle (Cleveland) Hygienic shock cover, note there's only one patent date. 



Also a pic of its early suspension plate and its articulating rear fork


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 3, 2014)

Shawn you mentioned that Carlito's BB is an articulating pivot.  Sager was granted a patent for the “Hinge” a pivot bracket Nov.25 1902, this reduced the rigidity of the steel frame and allowed the bike more flexibility over the road.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 4, 2014)

And my Racycle uses the Sager "Double Flexible" cushion and the pivot bottom joint.







The fact that its a Sager "Double Flexible" is what finally nailed mine down to 1903, Sager introduced the cushion in January and the company was sold mid-late the same year so, the "Double Flexible" cushion might actually be relatively rare.....  Ive been searching for images of cushion frame bikes everyday for a few years and have yet to see another "Double Flexible",

*****Breaking news!  The cushion frame Racycle currently listed on ebay is also a "Double Flexible" but it isn't a Sager, it's Hygenic!******


----------



## sam (Sep 4, 2014)

The pierce bicycle lasted till around 1940 when Emblem stopped making bicycles and made office furnisher for WW2. The original pierce bicycle line was sold to Emblem to make way for motors being made for WW1. The pierce Arrow auto lasted till about 1937 so the bike line out lasted the auto line by a few years---but the Pierce motors lasted till around 1970/72 being made by the Seagraves fire engine company
not too bad a run as they were all very high quality products-cars engines or bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2014)

sam said:


> The pierce bicycle lasted till around 1940 when Emblem stopped making bicycles and made office furnisher for WW2. The original pierce bicycle line was sold to Emblem to make way for motors being made for WW1. The pierce Arrow auto lasted till about 1937 so the bike line out lasted the auto line by a few years---but the Pierce motors lasted till around 1970/72 being made by the Seagraves fire engine company
> not too bad a run as they were all very high quality products-cars engines or bikes




As manufactured by Pierce (Buffalo, NY) the bicycle only lasted until 1918 when they were bought out by Emblem (Angola, NY). I wouldn't consider these Emblem built bikes as true Pierces. Pierce also built motorcyles from 1907-14, and the last Pierce Arrow cars were sold in 1938 whern they declared bankruptcy. V/r Shawn


----------



## sam (Sep 4, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> As manufactured by Pierce (Buffalo, NY) the bicycle only lasted until 1918 when they were bought out by Emblem (Angola, NY). I wouldn't consider these Emblem built bikes as true Pierces. Pierce also built motorcyles from 1907-14, and the last Pierce Arrow cars were sold in 1938 whern they declared bankruptcy. V/r Shawn




But the Pierce association does. It's like the Claud Buttler bike I own---more prestige because it was built under Claud Buttler not Holdsworthy.
 Emblem  built a complete line of Pierce bikes including Pierce track bikes. And the Emblem pierce bikes were high quality bikes way ahead of what others were doing at the time---mine has a formed head tube much like Schwinn used on their electro forged line only the haves were brazed not electro forged.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Finally Some Pics!!!*

Guys,,,,I was able to do a Bit Better!!!
By the Way,,,I Need a Badge!!!
PMs!















As You Know, I Also Have Two 1920s PIERCEs, and I Daily Ride One (SBRR), Love It TOO!!


----------

